
Integrability in elementary terms - yunjiangster
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;math.stanford.edu&#x2F;~conrad&#x2F;papers&#x2F;elemint.pdf<p>One of the few correct proofs that e^{x^2} cannot be integrated using elementary functions, by one of the true masters of our time, Prof. Brian Conrad. The only prerequisite is proof of Liouville&#x27;s theorem, Theorem 4.1 in the paper. By contrast, the proof in the book &quot;Topological Galois Theory&quot; by Askold Khovanskii is fraught with inaccurate details.
======
daly
See
[http://www.springer.com/us/book/9783540214939](http://www.springer.com/us/book/9783540214939)
or Barry Trager's PhD Thesis

